# Piratage compte Icloud



## Damdesa (21 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir à tous. 
Aujourd’hui, suite à un pishing j’ai donné mon mdp iCloud à un hacker…
Immédiatement il a modifié le mdp ainsi que les numéros de confiance de mon authentification à 2 facteurs. 
j’ai contacté Apple qui me dit que mon compte et perdu. J’ai immédiatement fait opposition à ma carte.
J’ai des questions.
Qu’est-ce que je risque à votre avis…
Et autre interrogation, j’ai toujours sur mon iphone la demande de mdp de mon compte. Comme je ne l’ai plus, je ne peux donc plus désactiver ma localisation afin de me déconnecter. 
Que me conseillez-vous?? Une restauration totale en mode dfu? J’ai fait une sauvegarde sauf que je venais de passer en beta en 14.7.
Je vous remercie beaucoup pour vos réponses qui me réconforteront peut être…
Trés bonne soirée à vous.


----------



## ericse (21 Mai 2021)

Damdesa a dit:


> Comme je ne l’ai plus, je ne peux donc plus désactiver ma localisation afin de me déconnecter.
> Que me conseillez-vous?? Une restauration totale en mode dfu?


La réinitialisation même en DFU, ne retirera pas la localisation, et ton téléphone sera inutilisable sans le mot de passe.
Contacte Apple et insiste, que ton compte soit perdu c'est une chose, mais que ton tél le soit aussi c'en est une autre, par contre j'espère que tu as la facture de ton Tél.


----------



## Damdesa (21 Mai 2021)

Ok trés bien je vais les re contacter… je te remercie…


----------



## ungars (5 Juin 2021)

Damdesa a dit:


> Ok trés bien je vais les re contacter… je te remercie…


alors ça en est où cette mésaventure ?


----------

